# Looking to Smoke first Cheese



## paredneck42 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well i usually smoke meat pork,deer,beef,fish but always wanted to do cheese since i love it and love the smoked cheese i buy at the stores. I built my own smoker, wood fired traditional,indirect heat i can keep the lower part around 50 degrees or so i think ill be alright there.so i guess my questions are what woods and cheeses are the best? Any input would be helpful as this will be my first with cheese!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

I like hickory but on my next batch I am going to go with trying some Cherry and some Bourbon Barrel or Wine Barrel Oak in my AMAZE-N-SMOKER...


----------



## paredneck42 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Beer B Q I have some fresh split Hickory and Sassafras and Cherry and also got some Maple at camp but that dont help me now!!


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 6, 2011)

i usually run with a mequite or hickory 5-10% then run with apple if i want a light smoke or cherry if i want it heavier. good luck and enjoy, in my case it is always good just some better than others.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 6, 2011)

I have never smoked cheese, but I buy a white sharp cheddar cheese that is Apple Wood smoked and it is out of this world.  We go through about an 8oz. block every week and just snak on it but when my mother makes her famous Mac-n-5Cheese dish she shreads a whole block up to add to the other 4 cheeses she uses.  Best Mac-n-Cheese I have ever had.  That may not be much help but for what it's worth the package says it is smoked with only the best Apple Wood.

Barry


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 6, 2011)

I have had real good results with cherry and maple. Good luck with your cheese and have some fun with it you can even mix it up if u like..


----------



## mrmeatcutter (Mar 4, 2011)

What is the ideal temp to smoke cheese at?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

Mrmeatcutter said:


> What is the ideal temp to smoke cheese at?




As low as you can, below 90 degrees. If it gets too hot it will start to melt.


----------



## dnovotny (Mar 6, 2011)

i use  either apple or pecan  something mild--- smoke  for 1 hr. if my wife eats it and 2 hrs. if the guys eat it --found most women like

it mild and not so heavy of a smoke


----------



## dnovotny (Mar 6, 2011)

under 80 degrees if it gets hot on you-  I put  a pan of ice in the smoker to help bring

down the temp or

 I keep a 2lit. bottle of ice I keep  in the freezer for this....good luck  i love any kind of

cheese smoked, provalone, chedder, brie, goulda, ect. any cheese will work, even smoked

velveeta and mix that with smoked sausage and rotel makes a great dip..


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2011)

I used hickory and oak the last couple of times with great results. I use a homemade AMNS I call the HAAS (Half Ass Amazing Smoker) and use the sawdust from my miter saw. First batch I smoked at 47 degrees. Second batch I did at 55. Both for about 4 hours. It seems the colder it is the longer you need to smoke it. I am going to try apple dust next that I purchased from Todd.


----------

